# So is Blue Ridge Raw no longer good?



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive heard multiple reports os questionable quality. I am in the southeast and it is very convenient and well priced. Any hard evidence of their quality issues?
thx



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a glimpse into the controversy:
Topic: Blue Ridge Beef Raw Dog Food

Since I want to feed human-grade quality meat, I have to expect it to cost what human-grade meat costs. No rational producer would sell human-grade meat for less--they'd just sell to the human-food stream instead and get more money. Some small, specialty slaughterhouses that mostly serve the restaurant trade will sell you fresh "odd bits" (organs, tongues, hearts, etc.) for a good price because there's not much of a market for those bits in restaurants (their usual customers). Usually, though, there's a market for those "bits." For example, I've learned that fishermen around here love buying beef hearts for bait, so the rural slaughterhouses sell out of them on weekends at around $2/lb.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I have contacted my re-seller on this the last time it was brought up. She has sent me emails from the company owner stating that they do not use 3d animals. 

We have used Blue Ridge for a few years now and have had no problems at all. 

Blue Ridge thinks it was a disgruntled formal employee or another raw food company putting out the rumors. 

They have been in business for a long time. 

If you have concerns contact the company or your re-seller.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We use Blue Ridge with no issue. The only thing that we noticed is that there is no smell when you open the Breeders Choice. Little strange.


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks everyone... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

